# Tomatoes and Feta



## Constance (Sep 3, 2007)

I intended to make the classic tomato, fresh mozzerella and basil salad for our cook-out yesterday, but my husband picked up a package of soft Feta instead. As sometimes happens, what started out as a mistake turned out to be a new (to me, at least) and delicious recipe. I put the sliced Feta in between the sliced beefsteak tomatoes, then sprinkled the crumbs from the cheese and julienned fresh basil over the top. I drizzled that with a little Italian vinaigrette, and the dish was a beautiful and tasty side for our meal. 

My friends said last night that my dishes look like something from the food channel. I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 3, 2007)

You can take it as a compliment if you want - I'll take it on a plate - double helping please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 3, 2007)

C:

You should add this dish t the BBQ menu when you have us all over.


----------



## Constance (Sep 3, 2007)

Just let me know when you all are coming!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 3, 2007)

Lemme see...tomatoes, basil, feta, vinaigrette.  What's not to like?  Sounds delish.  How about adding some toasted walnuts?


----------



## Gossie (Sep 3, 2007)

Almost sounds like a Greek salad ... needs some oregano and some olives tho.  And instead of vinigrette .. change it to olive oil.


----------



## QSis (Sep 3, 2007)

Constance, I stopped using buffalo mozzarella with my fresh tomatoes a few years ago, when I admitted to myself that, tradition schmadition, the stuff is way too bland, no matter where you get it.

I've been using feta or blue cheese with my garden tomatoes (with olive oil, a splash of balsamic, and basil) and loving it!

Lee


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 3, 2007)

Great accident, Constance!

A very similar and tasty toss: Cucumber, tomato, feta, shaved red onion, lots of cracked pepper, oil, mint and basil. Tastes like summer.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 3, 2007)

I adore Feta Cheese sometimes I put a bit on pizza or mexican food.A few months ago I bought some Feta on Igourmet.com from Bulgaria made from sheeps milk OMG it was like nothing Ive ever tasted before it was soo good nothing like we get here but what we get here is also really good but if you get the chance try it.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2007)

_Connie,_
_sounds delicious, have got to try soon.Thanks, I adore tomatoes and salads this is perfect._
_kadesma_


----------



## buckytom (Sep 4, 2007)

QSis said:


> Constance, I stopped using buffalo mozzarella with my fresh tomatoes a few years ago, when I admitted to myself that, tradition schmadition, the stuff is way too bland, no matter where you get it.
> Lee


 
sadly, i'd have to agree. bufala mozz is a cheese that's flavor is all in the beasts that produce the milk, and how fresh the cheese is. americano bufala cheese ain't cuttin' it.

there's a few places in the city that you can get good, fresh, imported bufala mozz, and to paraphrase seinfeld, "it's real, and it's spectacular!" 

i love a good greek salad too, gossie. don't forget the anchovies, greek evoo, and dolmades.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 4, 2007)

That sounds fabulous!! I LOVE feta cheese, & nearly always have a block of it in the fridge. I stir it into cooked spinach, stuff chicken breasts with it, & sprinkle it over broiled fish - particularly strong fish like bluefish & mackerel.  It's also a key ingredient in my favorite canned bean salad.


----------

